# How 2 grow hybrid plants?



## Lezbein (May 22, 2007)

Hey all, how to mix plants types together, like skunk and jamican gold? Or 2 different hazes together.

I seen a way, but I learned it from a garden show, Martha Steward I think, the plant they used was not weed of course, so I was wondering if this techinque is possible with our favorite plant instead.

Well, basically as a seedling about 4 - 5" tall maybe abit taller; you take 2 different plants and split it down the middle, not too far down, you wanna leave some room at the bottom. Cut off one side of the plant and leave the other side intact. Now you just switch the pieces you cut off and carefully put it on the oppsite plant -almost like doing patch work or fitting a puzzle piece in it's place- and use string to keep it in place. You can wind the string up the plant like a corkscrew for a good hold and tie it at the end and start of the cut, or just tie it off every few inches. In time they will grow into each other and hopefully produce a hybrid.

tip: Make sure if you cut something like 3 1/2" down the plant you cut the same length on the other plant. If you don't the two pieces won't match up evenly. They may overlap or be too short.

P.S. After I try this, would any current existing leaves and nodes still produce one weed type? If I cut off all nodes and let it regrow from the start, would it regrow the same or hybrid?


----------



## BSki8950 (May 22, 2007)

I am no expert but i dont know if that would work


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 22, 2007)

This is called grafting. A hybrid plant is a mix of 2 diff strains. For instance, skunkxblueberry= skunkberry. Skunkberry is a hybrid of skunk and bb.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 22, 2007)

Cannabis can be grafted but doesn't take as well as other species of plants.


----------



## Object505 (May 22, 2007)

I don't know about this it might work. But since this plant is seasonal I don't know what good it would do. Also consider that just a abrupt change in light can create hermorphadites, I can imagine what this might do to them. 

On the other hand if you had a plant with severl differnt strains on it. It would make a great mother to take cuttings from..

Good luck.


----------



## Brouli (May 22, 2007)

good luck man   if that work i will try with LR#2 and other ones and see what happen


but  dont forget to use smothing like root compound on inside before you put them together , that how you doit with trees ( i dont mean weed    )


----------



## Draston (May 23, 2007)

yeah what your talking about is called grafting. My mom went to college to be a botinist (not for weed lol) and she had to do this and one of her projects was to do a rose bush and tulips. She had a plant that produced both .

What a hybrid on this forum is, is sexing two different strains together. Like get a male skunk and rub a wet q tip on its pollen sacs and then rub those on the hairs of somthing like a lowryder female and it will produce seeds that are hybrid... just keep sexing them with the two main strains to make the seeds more dominant one way or another... Keep doing this over and over to get the cross you prefer.


----------



## Lezbein (May 23, 2007)

You guys are right on the term grafting. I found some new info afterwards that explained it.

  Draston; that technique sounds super cool for hybrid seeds. Didn't find that one. Do I just swab and apply once on a certian spot of the plant for a 50/50 hybrid seed or do it a few times?  I get the idea if I do it alot the seeds it will turn one way or the other, so once is enough?

There are a few other techinques I just learned. 
1. Grow 2 diff/ plants at same time.
2. When around 5" or more in height, the stem should still be soft, cut        
    diagonally a 45 degree angle mid way up both plants Keep it even as 
    best you can.
3. Switch top halves and secure with cellouid tape, or something good.
4. In about 2 weeks they will grow into each other. Cut off all leaves     
   and branches, leaving just the stem. Ideally it's suppose regrow back 
   mixed.  (Using this way you don't need to regrow a plant from start    
   using hybrid seeds.)

 Another method is when at step 2; after the 45 degree cut; 
2a. You cut the bottom half of the plant down the middle, not all the way    
     down maybe just and inch or a half inch -depending on how tall the      
     plant is- so now you have a V slit in it. 
3.  Switch top halves and insert into the V. Secure with something good.
     I think when you secure the plant don't secure the very tips of the V, 
     wrap string or the tape a bit below the V tips. Why? Not too sure but I  
     think the V tips needs to grow into the top half so they can't be 
     covered, and don't forget step 4. 

Check link for more info. The expmples are for apple and pear trees, but I'am quite sure they can apply to our favorite plant.
http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/horticulture/components/DG0532c.html


----------



## Draston (May 23, 2007)

well if your wanting to mix the strains then you need to sex the two plants once and some seeds will still be their normal "perfect strain" not the mix you want. So what you do is plant some of those seeds and the ones you like you keep and then sex them again. Keep doing this until all the seeds you are getting from your plants are the mix you want and they stop producing the pure strains. Your basically trying to weed out the pure strain seeds each time you sex them.


----------



## Draston (May 23, 2007)

is there really a need for two exactly same topic threads in two different forums? Everyone on this site pretty much checks everything...

(Edit by Stoney Bud...Thanks Draston. I've merged them.)


----------



## Lezbein (May 25, 2007)

thx draston,


----------

